# CBA's Saltwater Rodeo - June 3rd Galveston Bay



## dionem (May 2, 2017)

Cypress Buyers Association, Inc. (CBA) will be holding our first annual Saltwater Rodeo fundraiser on June 3, 2017 in Galveston Bay. Prizes will be awarded for Grand Champion (heaviest) and Reserve Champion (second heaviest) fish in the following categories: Speckled Trout, Gaftop Catfish, Redfish under 28â€ and â€œOther Speciesâ€. Weigh in will be @ West End Restaurant & Sand Bar in Sea Isle between 2 - 4pm.

Entry Forms & Complete Rules at http://cypressbuyers.org
â€¢Entries may be mailed or purchased online at http://cypressbuyers.org/shop/
â€¢Early Bird Entry Fee until May 15th: $40/person Includes T-shirt!
â€¢Entry Fee after May 15, 2017: $50/person. 
â€¢Note Entries from May 27 to 31, 2017: via website or in person only.

Fish via boat, pier, shoreline, or wade
No professional guides please.

Link to the flyer: http://cypressbuyers.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/Saltwater-Rodeo-Flyer-2017.pdf

Link to our fundraising page: http://cypressbuyers.org/index.php/fundraising/

CBA is a 501(c)(3) non profit corporation created in 2015, to support local FFA Students, through the purchase of SAE (Supervised Agriculture Experience) projects, add-on donations and scholarships. Additional information about CBA is available by visiting our website cypressbuyers.org. This year, in addition to our purchases and add-on donation at the CFISD Livestock Show, we are awarding our first scholarship.

We need of people to Fish!

There are only a few sponsorships left. Donations and prizes for the Tournament are always welcome.


----------



## dionem (May 2, 2017)

Reminder that today is the last day for early bird registration! Today only $40 per person - tomorrow to May 31st will be $50.

Registration Link:
http://cypressbuyers.org/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_19&products_id=224


----------



## dionem (May 2, 2017)

This Saturday is our Saltwater Rodeo! We are a rain or shine event. The weatherman haves been wrong all week so don't let him fool you. Fishing from shore, wade, pier or boat! (east and west bays including gulf and jetties)

REGISTRATION WILL NOW STAY OPEN UNTIL 6 AM SATURDAY!

Even if you don't catch, come pick up your t-shirt and be eligible for some great door prizes from our sponsors (Yeti and RTIC cooler, Chicken Boy Lures, gift certificates and more!) from 2- 4 pm at the West End Restaurant and Sand Bar in Sea Isle.

Slide show of Grand Champion Buckle and some door prizes










registration link


----------

